# Show me your Toys, Yota's and your bikes



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

I call 'em my ToYeti


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

I no longer have this truck. But loved it none the less. Our nephew graduated and we gave it to him for college.
Toyota's are great trucks


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

My Tundra Limited
No bike


----------



## SLOEnduroSl (Sep 23, 2007)

*Central Coast Yota*

Top of the Grade.


----------



## MRDEUCE (Mar 31, 2009)

91 NA MR2. its in storage... not that i could fit my bike on or in it anyway ha


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

My 2002 RAV-4 with my Cannondale Rush and a buddies' Gary Fisher 29'er in:


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*4Runner does more than just take the kids to baseball practice*

We borrowed a 4Runner Sport Edition when we tripped out to the Downieville gathering this year.

Very nice ride when carrying a little bit of weight and it handles darn good for a truck. On Hwy 49, when the road got curvy and one of our passengers got motion sickness, the truck was very predictable, didn't have any excessive body roll, and was barely working hard on the uphill portions.










3 dudes, their bikes, and camping gear fit snugly in the 4Runner



















Can you believe that we got 20 mpg on the hwy when fully loaded with gear and bikes on top?










More photos of the Toyota 4Runner Sport w/Urban Runner package in the CarReview gallery


----------



## Swthrtsuzy (Sep 1, 2008)

I apparently need to take more picture of my bike, but here's my pride and joy: 2006 Tacoma Prerunner after a freak snowstorm. I apparently need to learn how to use this computer thing, too...


----------



## Cyclotic (Jun 4, 2009)

bustamove said:


> We borrowed a 4Runner Sport Edition when we tripped out to the *Downieville* gathering this year.
> 
> Very nice ride when carrying a little bit of weight and it handles darn good for a truck. On *Hwy 49*, when the road got curvy and one of our passengers got motion sickness, the truck was very predictable, didn't have any excessive body roll, and was barely working hard on the uphill portions.


a fellow _Californicator_, i see!

i've a Yota' Highlander (2006). curious what rack systems were featured in the pix? a rack seems inevitable now that Jr. rides with us which (a rack) will be a first for me. i'm guessing already discussed to death but would love to hear which is better / more practical, roof or rear and why etc.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Cyclotic said:


> a fellow _Californicator_, i see!
> 
> i've a Yota' Highlander (2006). curious what rack systems were featured in the pix? a rack seems inevitable now that Jr. rides with us which (a rack) will be a first for me. i'm guessing already discussed to death but would love to hear which is better / more practical, roof or rear and why etc.


The hitch rack was purchased from Performance many years ago. Lots of adjustments and it fits 29er bikes. On top we used an Inno bike rack since they attach to most crossbars without any adapters.


----------



## tomsmoto (Oct 6, 2007)

MRDEUCE said:


> 91 NA MR2. its in storage... not that i could fit my bike on or in it anyway ha


it'll fit  


















mine.. 91 mr2, 215k miles.


----------



## BoiseBoy (Mar 1, 2006)

*4Runner*

A trip wtih the bikes and the friend's 4Runner


----------



## thedago (Jun 9, 2009)

02 4runner - GF 09 Marlin - homemade rack


----------



## white79bu (Jul 5, 2009)

A few shots of the toys that take all of my money.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*4 wheel toy*

Sorry, no photos of the two wheel toys with the 4 wheel Toy. But, one or more toys fit in the back of the Toy quite nicely.


----------



## EdJax (Jun 27, 2009)

Do not have this Matrix and it is not mike primary bike anymore, but good memories left forever.
Matrix is great bike transporter


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Earthpig said:


> Sorry, no photos of the two wheel toys with the 4 wheel Toy. But, one or more toys fit in the back of the Toy quite nicely.


Great looking FJ:thumbsup:


----------



## riderstar (Apr 14, 2009)

Lot of People has shared their toys which is looking incredible. I really appreciate you effort and hope for more updates....


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Tundra, Swagman rack, and Foes. Add gas, and off I goes.


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is my Land Rover Defender. I absolutely love this thing. I easily fit my bike in the back, and often times I BBQ in the back of it after a ride. Good stuff.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

*2004 M3 Track Car*

here are a few:


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

*...and the daily driver*

2008 135i:


----------



## uneek (Jul 21, 2009)

bustamove said:


> We borrowed a 4Runner Sport Edition when we tripped out to the Downieville gathering this year.
> 
> Very nice ride when carrying a little bit of weight and it handles darn good for a truck. On Hwy 49, when the road got curvy and one of our passengers got motion sickness, the truck was very predictable, didn't have any excessive body roll, and was barely working hard on the uphill portions.


Wow, that's almost exactly like my setup. I have a '06 4Runner with a Yakima Holdup.


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

s4gobabygo said:


> 2008 135i:


That's a weird looking Toyota.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Since the Bimmers are hijacking this thread*

Wifes









My DD since we gave my runner to our nephew









And one to put us back on track









Can go wrong w/ a Toyota.


----------



## 722ish (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my Toyota. 95 Turbo 6 speed.
No bikes on, but sometimes in this one. 
Old pic, looks much different now.


----------



## zx1100 (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a my toys that take up most of my time.
















This bike gets no attention at all now. I haven't had it out this year


----------



## Adam_M (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't help but be surprised that so many people with trucks still carry their bikes on racks. Surely gas use would be better if the bike was inside the truck? I've never owned anything bigger than a 4-door sedan, but have always fit the bike inside...


----------



## MrFahrenheit (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow, SWEET VIPER!!!


----------



## zx1100 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, if you are looking for a pure muscle car that's a handful to handle then the Gen2 Viper is it :thumbsup:

Our '98 4Runner with over 200K miles on it. Still runs strong but doesn't see much use except for hauling things around.


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

mmm bimmers


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

*'99 4runner*

my 4runner with my homemade rack  nicely carries my raleigh m7000 and made it for under $25. works great!


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Here is my Toy (aka "the beater truck") - sorry no bike on board but a few bike stickers on the window.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

MRDEUCE said:


> 91 NA MR2. its in storage... not that i could fit my bike on or in it anyway ha


*haha yeah, you could. And you'd get some reallllly strange looks while doing it!*














































i should stop. i have way too many damn pix of this car.

91turbo, 200k+ miles, 97 4runner. 5sp with 2wd. LOL bottom of the barrel and I love it!:thumbsup:


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

*It is kind of a Toyota*

2009 Scoin xB and my 2008 Stumpjumper Marathon 29er Single Speed


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Show me your Toys, Yota's and your bikes
Are some of you to stoopid to understand that is a Toyota thread?:madman:


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

Not talkin to you Scion guy. Talkin to BMW guy, El Camino guy, and Viper douche.


----------



## singlespeedrider (May 12, 2008)

jeff spicoli said:


> Not talkin to you Scion guy. Talkin to BMW guy, El Camino guy, and Viper douche.


Glad you are not talking to me cause Scion's are just cheap toyota's ha ha


----------



## zx1100 (Jul 21, 2009)

jeff spicoli said:


> Not talkin to you Scion guy. Talkin to BMW guy, El Camino guy, and Viper douche.


Wow, I'm a douche because I own a Viper :eekster:


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

yep. jealousy is a b*tch.


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

zx1100 said:


> Wow, I'm a douche because I own a Viper :eekster:


Not because you own a Viper. Because you think it's a Toyota.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

noosa2 said:


> Here is my Toy (aka "the beater truck") - sorry no bike on board but a few bike stickers on the window.


62? Looks sharp. 3" lift and 31x10.50's? I ordered the 3" medium duty OME lift for my 60 (see above) this weekend. Plan on 33x9.50's when my bank account recovers from the lift kit hit.


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

LOL....wow, I love how threads digress. YES, I started this as a Toyota thread, but oh well. No big deal.


----------



## zx1100 (Jul 21, 2009)

jeff spicoli said:


> Not because you own a Viper. Because you think it's a Toyota.


I guess I would have been better off thinking a BMW or El Camino was a Toyota. I would have been just a 'guy' instead of a 'douche'  

No worries spicoli, it comes with the territory of owning a Viper, sad but true 

KrisRayner...Sorry, didn't mean to throw it off track. I did post a pic of my TOYOTA 4Runner to get back on track though.


----------



## jeff spicoli (Jan 28, 2008)

zx1100 said:


> I guess I would have been better off thinking a BMW or El Camino was a Toyota. I would have been just a 'guy' instead of a 'douche'
> 
> No worries spicoli, it comes with the territory of owning a Viper, sad but true
> 
> KrisRayner...Sorry, didn't mean to throw it off track. I did post a pic of my TOYOTA 4Runner to get back on track though.


I'm not jealous of the guys who own BMW's or El Camino's


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> 62? Looks sharp. 3" lift and 31x10.50's? I ordered the 3" medium duty OME lift for my 60 (see above) this weekend. Plan on 33x9.50's when my bank account recovers from the lift kit hit.


 Yep, FJ62 - OME heavy springs, 31" BFG's, 3rd row seat ...


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

My '93 4Runner with the bikes on back. Ready for action!
Sorry no Bimmer pic. It's up at Dinnan getting tuned for my trip to Germany.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## AndySTi (Aug 19, 2009)

The bike, Fuel EX9









The Cruiser


----------



## Dirt Monkey (Feb 6, 2006)

Okay....
My Toyota 4x4 pickup "daily beater" The haul the dirtbike, haul the Mtn bike, haul crap, around town, thrashin, good MPG, camping, shopping cart tagging rig. I love this truck!

















The Cruiser, the trail rig,..my baby


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

My "beater"


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Earthpig said:


> 62? Looks sharp. 3" lift and 31x10.50's? I ordered the 3" medium duty OME lift for my 60 (see above) this weekend. Plan on 33x9.50's when my bank account recovers from the lift kit hit.


Spectacular 62, so jealous!!

Pretty cool to see other TLC fans on the boards..


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

No pics with bikes, but my old Yota's

The 85.
3" lift, Lock Rite rear locker, 33 x 9.50 BFG Mud Terrains 









Which was followed by the beater 89.
No lift, lots of cutting and hammering, 34 x 10.50 Swamper LTB's, welded rear diff, snorkle, yadda yadda yadda. So much fun was had rearranging parts of this truck with trees, rocks, friend's vehicles, whatever. Gotta love not caring. Still, I was sad when it died, and then a surprise relocation forced me to get rid of it before fixing it. The tires cost almost as much as the truck, and including spray paint and everything I probably didn't have $1200 in this thing.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

adam728 said:


> No pics with bikes, but my old Yota's
> 
> The 85.
> 3" lift, Lock Rite rear locker, 33 x 9.50 BFG Mud Terrains
> ...


No wonder it died! you were dipping it in sea water. Salt water DESTROYS cars..


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Luigiugueto said:


> No wonder it died! you were dipping it in sea water. Salt water DESTROYS cars..


Yep it sure does. The exhaust on my '93 4Runner is proof of that. It's finally starting to die but I'm replacing it with a Magnaflow system pretty soon


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

That's Lake Superior, no salt water there. But they put enough on the roads in the winter to make up for it. 

Truck died not due to rust but to coolant. Previous owner had big issues with it pucking all the coolant into the oil. He replaced the head gasket twice thinking it would fix it. The problem was the timing chain had sawed almost through the timing cover, leaving a hairline crack that let coolant pass when pressure built up. I fixed it as soon as I got it, but the damage had been done by months of running that way. Lasted a year and a half till a rod bearing let go. Was 12 miles from anywhere, so we drove it back. It made it, but destroyed the rod/cap and that crank journal. Pulled the engine that night, later that week found out I was moving across the country.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

sikocycles said:


>


wow this bike rack looks ridiculous, can u link me to the model of it? whats ti called?


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

My FJC on the Toyota Trail Team's obstacle course - Stratton, VT July '08.










toby


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

The MR2 will carry the bikes but I have given this task to the scion the Mr2 is happy & the bikes prefer the cozy inside ride.


----------



## Gawker (Nov 4, 2007)




----------



## NAdams65 (Aug 17, 2009)

My new T4R....


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Hooray!*

New 3" lift and 33 x 10.50 tires last week....now just need the rear hitch and hitch rack for the non-mechanized transport.


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

Earthpig said:


> New 3" lift and 33 x 10.50 tires last week....now just need the rear hitch and hitch rack for the non-mechanized transport.


Hitch and rack? You can fit a dozen bikes in that thing!

My buddy had one when I was in college. Old Man Emu lift and 33x12.50's. Great rig to pack with people and do some medium duty wheelin.


----------



## spclays1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's my FJ Cruiser. I need to get a pic of my Bike Rack loaded..


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

here is my 03 tacoma

















and my old 1998 tacoma








and my bike


----------



## uncle dave (Sep 29, 2008)

my 83 longbed,rebuilt 20/22r hybrid, aussie locked rear, 33's, and 23mpg! Doesnt get me anywhere fast but itll get me anywhere.


----------



## KrisRayner (Apr 3, 2007)

How's the Aussie locker working for you? I've been really interested in them...Did you re-gear for the 33's? I'm running 31's now and wondering how much of a hit I'd take to go to 33's.


----------



## uncle dave (Sep 29, 2008)

The aussie is probably the best upgrade I've done to that truck so far. Absolutely love it. Its amazing how much even just one locker helps. I'm still running 4.10's in the diffs. Dont mind it at all, but dont even think about trying and putting it in 5th gear


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

my '88. bed and rear fenders are rotted out pretty bad. will eventually be flatbedded.


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Here our my other toys besides my bike...

This is what gets my work done and my bikes out for fun. I have since added a spray on bed liner.

























Didn't know this was all toyotas so its fixed...


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

^^^That Toyota looks a lot like a Subaru!


----------



## Hangingchads (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol fixed...


----------



## mtntrekker (Aug 28, 2009)

My first post and where better?
My truck 08 rugged trail just loved the white and black








My new bike BMC trailfox 1 LOVE IT !!








:thumbsup:


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

louisssss said:


> wow this bike rack looks ridiculous, can u link me to the model of it? whats ti called?


Thule T2


----------



## Rehuel (Aug 17, 2009)

mtntrekker said:


> My first post and where better?
> My truck 08 rugged trail just loved the white and black
> 
> 
> ...


That is on sweet looking bike:thumbsup:


----------



## tussery (Aug 15, 2009)

My '09 Tacoma PreRunner.









Loaded up with my Trek 6000 (crappy cell phone pic.)


----------



## myette10 (Oct 17, 2005)

*the crossvagen*

'95 corolla wagon - 232,000 miles - purrs like a kitten


----------



## blone (Jul 21, 2009)

My daily driver. '99 Toyota Tacoma, TRD supercharger, TRD headers, 9.5 psi pulley, Bosch 318cc injectors, Split Second fuel timing calibrator, Walbro 190 lph fuel pump


----------



## Boofhead (Apr 23, 2004)

*09 Tacoma.*

My new Taco easliy carries 4 riders and their bikes - 2 under the cap and 2 on the hitch rack. It's got everything I need - nothing I don't. I can't think of a truck I'd rather own.

B


----------



## ccaddy (Jun 14, 2006)

2000 Rav 4 with my Rush :

1) old Saris 4 bike rack
2) current Saris Thelma 3 bike


----------



## Dropout33 (Apr 9, 2007)

04 4runner


----------



## kidd (Apr 16, 2006)

my ride and it's ride. the best thing is thier both paid for.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## xcolin (Apr 23, 2005)

couldn't find a better shot with bikes and truck.

96 tacoma, bare bones 4x4. nothing much to say about it other than I put on deaver springs and OME shocks in the back to fix the famous toyota saggy rear end, and put on Bushwacker flares.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry, no bike. I love my Toyotas ...


----------



## NHmtnbke (Oct 20, 2009)

thedago said:


> 02 4runner - GF 09 Marlin - homemade rack


I have an 09 4 Runner. Should have my bike Wednesday. That's the exact same idea I was thinking about doing. I wasn't sure if the bike would fit standing up. 
Did you secure the angle iron down or is it just sitting there? I'm guessing the bike holds everything in place. I see you have a blue strap on the back of the bike what did you attach it to?
Looks good thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

To Dirt Monkey!










Beautiful Cruiser, man!


----------



## Zasshu (Jun 6, 2008)

My Mudder:










My Rig:


----------



## nathan005 (Nov 5, 2008)

my matrix w/ the stock roof rack and thule side-arms


----------



## kalbo (Jan 17, 2009)

here's mine....



















winter bike....


----------



## NHmtnbke (Oct 20, 2009)

*My toys...*

2009 4Runner
2010 Fuji Nevada 1.0


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

NICE TOYS EVERYONE!!!

Here is my 320hp road toy:









And my 16lb OTHER road toy:









The trail hauler TOY:









And finally, the 19lb XC rocket toy:


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)

...


----------



## mcewan13 (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Earthpig said:


> New 3" lift and 33 x 10.50 tires last week....now just need the rear hitch and hitch rack for the non-mechanized transport.


Ask your boyfriend to help you take off the front wheels and put the bikes inside!!!


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

2007 4Runner, waiting on the money to give it a 2inch lift and a hitch. New Transition TransAM frame is priority 
Already rolling on 32 BFG ATs, not shown in pic


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*Toyota's and mountain bIkes just go together!*

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)

My 05 Tundra Double cab has faithfully been there for all my various interest without a hint of trouble for 5year in June, I look forward to the next 5, best truck I've ever had by far!! :thumbsup:


----------



## amillion3 (Aug 16, 2007)

94' Corolla before a couple piston rings let loose :/ I loved that little car. Pictured with an Ibex Trophy SS.

Then I replaced it with an 04' Tacoma. This winter is making me think I should have found a 4x4 instead. Redline Monocog poses with my truck!


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

*Fj62*

First pic is pulling a NZ Osprey up to L. Powell and the latter two have a Titus Racer X and Ventana El Ciclon on top.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

WOW!!! Some nice set ups on here


----------



## Ken (Mar 21, 2005)

1990 Toyota Corolla (160k miles)


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

^^ Ken, seems to be in great shape for a 20-year-old Corolla! :thumbsup: 
_____

*1994 Toyota Corolla E10*


















Car and bike (2006 Giant Trance 2)









While on vacation in the Spanish Pyreneés...


----------



## nixgame22 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's our '83 FJ60 and my 575.


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

mcewan13 said:


>


More pics Por favor!!! No teasers


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

My Toyota FJ Cruiser.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Will a bike sit upright inside of an FJ Cruiser with the tires on?


----------



## synnie (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not sure about that, but I can get 2 into my XB as long as you take the front wheels off.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Plenty of room in my xB.









but for obvious reasons I keep the bike outside.









I do have a little difficulty getting into to some of the more rural trail-heads


----------



## qqfob (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres two of my Toys... 









But it was for this Toy that i just ordered a Yakima for...









so I can fit this toy


----------



## soon (Jul 29, 2006)

*Thelma 3 and Rav4*



ccaddy said:


> 2000 Rav 4 with my Rush :
> 
> 1) old Saris 4 bike rack
> 2) current Saris Thelma 3 bike


ccaddy,

Sweet looking setup on the Saris Thelma 3 bike. From your picture, it seems like you have no problem loading 2 bikes on the rack. Have you tried loading 3 mountain bikes? Does it touch other bikes (handle bar, seat, frame, etc.)?

I noticed your spare wheel is removed. Did you have to remove the spare wheel and cover so that bike will not touch the car? I would guess to protect the bike? :thumbsup:

And lastly, can you open the rear door with the rack mounted? Obviously, you couldn't open it with the bikes.

Sorry for all the questions - I have new Rav4 and I'm shopping for the hitch tray-style rack that will carry minimum 2 bikes (3 would be perfect!) I've used Saris Bone on my previous car and have had very good with them. So, to make story story very long, I'm leaning towards the Thelma 3.

-Soon


----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dropout33 said:


> 04 4runner


That ride is sick, that's all I gotta say, I got a '99 runner, I wish I had the money to lift it and do more work to it than i have, nice ride.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)




----------



## soccer6543 (Aug 12, 2009)

zzsean said:


> My Toyota FJ Cruiser.
> 
> View attachment 520488


Are there height problems on the FJ with the bike being mounted both wheels on on the roof? I have a 4-runner and was considering getting a 2 wheel rack vs. a fork mounted one but I wasn't sure what height problems were encountered. I appreciate the input.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

wow, nice rigs in this thread. keep em coming:

Here is my 83 longbed, bunch of mods.
Yota + Toy + home made rack w/rocky mount


----------



## robbyracer (Apr 9, 2009)

Our 1993 4Runner SR5 at Minaret Summit on our Mammoth trip last year. She ain't much to look at and not very fast but she gets our stuff from point A to point B with no fuss.


----------



## myrs200 (Feb 13, 2010)

I made this out of a Celica GT4 (Alltrack) but no way to mount the bike

















so the bike goes on my A4


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

You all might appreciate this one, I have been hoarding for a long long time.
85 SR5 Limited w/ 30,000 miles, showroom new: Debating on just using it this year forward, I bought a Swagman XC4 for the truck,,,,,thing is so darn heavy in the box...not sure its the best option. Thinking roof racks now !!










Named: "Stinky" (by the kids, always smelly riding shorts hanging around)
1989 Toyota VanWagon 4x4 5sp. goes everywhere with no complaints.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I laughed about the jealousy on page 1 over the non-Toyota sports cars. Heck...I can't even afford a Toyota so I am jealous over the Toyotas...lol


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

Ride2Suffer said:


> You all might appreciate this one, I have been hoarding for a long long time.
> 85 SR5 Limited w/ 30,000 miles, showroom new: Debating on just using it this year forward, I bought a Swagman XC4 for the truck,,,,,thing is so darn heavy in the box...not sure its the best option. Thinking roof racks now !!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ride2Suffer said:


>


One of the best vehicles ever made right there. Would LOVE to have one. Too bad Toyota took a dive and doesn't make cars like that any more.....


----------



## ziggy297 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Trusty Toyota Tacoma!*


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

Great bike rack! Looks custom and tough as nails. I like the fact that there is plenty of room between the bikes and tie downs. Good work.


----------



## ziggy297 (Aug 16, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the compliment! I had planed to build it so we could lock our bikes to it, make them harder for thievs to steal if we needed leave them unattended for a second.


----------



## Motorep (Jun 20, 2004)

Here's my Tundra near Moab.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Dirt Monkey said:


>


Can you show a close-up of your bike mount? Looking at a couple of ideas and yours look like it might work for me. Thanks


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

*Bike Mount*



chris1911 said:


>


Same here, can you maybe post a close-up of how you keep the bike in place?


----------



## chromejesus (Jan 23, 2008)

New to the Toyota club, just got her on the eighth. My two toys in the bed, a Heckler and a Sovereign.


----------



## dzamars (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, not everyone has a Toyota in his Garage. I have a Ford Focus for example which is nothing compared to the Viper, the BMW and the Toyota presented here.


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

Iwan said:


> Same here, can you maybe post a close-up of how you keep the bike in place?


The close-up pic is of my last truck, but the same mount.


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

*Here's mine*

Just picked her up this week. 01 4x4 x-tra cab w/ 149k on the clock. Runs like a dream. Currently fabbing up a rack for the bed.









PS: Enjoy my thumb in the upper left.:madman:


----------



## Dr_Ryan (Apr 20, 2009)

*My Toyota and Santa Cruz Superlight*

Here are a few pics of Mine.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

chris1911 said:


> The close-up pic is of my last truck, but the same mount.


Nice ARF sticker


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

my toys


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Double Yota*

on my 2nd 3rd gen. Green one was the 1st. Pic is from 24HOA. Beige one is the current ride. Pic was taken as a keepsake in case the truck was ever ripped id have a pic of i could give the cops.


----------



## noshow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll play. All these pics are elsewhere on mtbr as well, but I think they're appropriate here as well. 

My 07 4.7L Limited - complete with flip down dvd player for the road trips. 

I built the hitch rack, and the hitch basket (for firewood when I go camping - keeps the dirty out).


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Not a bike hauler, but it does haul A$$.


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

My 2003 Tacoma 4WD Four Door and my 2011 Trek Hifi


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

'96 taco... can't see 'em but there are three bikes in the bed








replaced with '08 tundra:








rocky mounts on the rails for quick trips, '07 E3 for longer ones:
pulled by buddy's '03 limited runner








posted up:








up to 9 bikes on the custom platform, 6 here:









noosa2-killer FJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Great set-up!


----------



## Seattlechronic (Apr 8, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> '96 taco... can't see 'em but there are three bikes in the bed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What trailer is that?

SC


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Seattlechronic said:


> What trailer is that?
> 
> SC


Fleetwood Evolution E3


----------



## chris1911 (May 26, 2009)

sikocycles said:


> Nice ARF sticker


It's cool that you noticed it. Kinda like a secret handshake.

(sorry i just noticed your almost year old post, lol)


----------



## Phierce (Jun 1, 2008)

Another toy...


----------



## jayw22 (Feb 16, 2011)

2006 Highlander and 2010 Gary Fisher Piranha


----------



## bikewrench (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is the 01 at work on a snowy mt:








and here are the other rides my Dos:








and my Scandal SS:


----------



## Seattlechronic (Apr 8, 2005)

My Toyota and my Bike...


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome, I need to look through all page's of this thread every few months...:::

My latest Yota Contribution to the thread: 98 4Runner 5sp, Locker, Supercharged, Sonoran Steel Lift, 33's, Rock Rails.
Bike Rack: Swagman = no good, spend a few extra dollars for a Thule, Kuat, Yakima

"Haulin It All"


----------



## ptguy123 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Reflector?*



thedago said:


> 02 4runner - GF 09 Marlin - homemade rack


Take off the reflector please! Other than that, nice set-up!


----------



## tech86 (Mar 7, 2011)

My canyon carver/gymkhana BEAST......:thumbsup: 
'86 co-ROLLA 









The XC rig - Tomac Buckshot









Lastly the trail/AM rig - GT I-Drive 5


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ride2Suffer said:


> awesome, I need to look through all page's of this thread every few months...:::
> 
> My latest Yota Contribution to the thread: 98 4Runner 5sp, Locker, Supercharged, Sonoran Steel Lift, 33's, Rock Rails.
> Bike Rack: Swagman = no good, spend a few extra dollars for a Thule, Kuat, Yakima
> ...


Nice setup. I need to work a trailer in the middle as well.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is my Toyota (well Lexus, but all the parts say Toyota) and bike.

1996 GT Zaskar
1997 Lexus LX450


----------



## trevrev97 (Jul 19, 2009)

My 05' Tacoma and my MCR.


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive just ordered a Yakima HoldUp to go with the a new Intense. Ill post pics of them all together in a week or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My 1994 Chevy Silverado. 350 v8, 6" Fabtech lift, 35" BFG All Terrain tires, Flowmaster exhaust, and a mildly customized interior. This is the first vehicle I've ever owned on my own, and I hope it lasts much longer, because it is the best thing I've driven.




























And after a long day of work and play (much more work than play) :lol:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> My 1994 Chevy Silverado. 350 v8, 6" Fabtech lift, 35" BFG All Terrain tires, Flowmaster exhaust, and a mildly customized interior. This is the first vehicle I've ever owned on my own, and I hope it lasts much longer, because it is the best thing I've driven.


where's the 'yota (toyota)?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

my truck, my bikes, my trailer.....


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

lokomonkey said:


> my truck, my bikes, my trailer.....


killer set-up, man! :thumbsup:
'sat a new airstream?


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

meltingfeather said:


> killer set-up, man! :thumbsup:
> 'sat a new airstream?


it's a 2008, with this set up we drove from Vegas to Whistler, no problems all fun!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

meltingfeather said:


> where's the 'yota (toyota)?


I looked back at other posts to make sure it was okay to just post the toys and bikes, seems like many people are just posting the toys and bikes...but if you want to get technical, there is a 1996 Tacoma just to the left of my truck in the snowy picture. I spent that day hauling horse manure with my uncle (8 truck loads), then spent about 10 minutes playing around in the field  the Yota is his.


----------



## fishbm510 (Nov 3, 2010)

1996 T100


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

daves4mtb said:


> Gotta love those basecamp trailers! :thumbsup:


..I do!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Nice 62*



daves4mtb said:


> my fj62 and my Ventana


gas or TD?


----------



## phattyduck (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's mine:

'89 Camry Alltrac (AWD), my green Foes FXR and my buddy's red Foes FXR:










Yes, the bikes each are worth about as much as the car... I can put my Thule T2 on the back to carry 4 bikes if needed.

It also does winter duty:









(thats 3 pairs of skis, 4 snowboards, 3 people and 4 peoples worth of luggage)

-Charlie


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Did somebody say "Toyotas and bikes?" 2005 TRD Sport with 5 bikes. Fruita bound...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

phattyduck said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> '89 Camry Alltrac (AWD), my green Foes FXR and my buddy's red Foes FXR:
> 
> ...


I feel like I've seen that car before...did you post it up on Toyotanation.com?


----------



## phattyduck (Jun 19, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I feel like I've seen that car before...did you post it up on Toyotanation.com?


Yeah, I post there a lot (the gen2 Camry subforum), along with alltrac.net.

-Charlie


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

phattyduck said:


> Yeah, I post there a lot (the gen2 Camry subforum), along with alltrac.net.
> 
> -Charlie


Nice car man :thumbsup: Very unique and rare.


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

Here's my faithful 97 4Runner (lifted enough to enjoy) and my newly built Trek 8500 (European model).

This is my wife and my 4th 4Runner, we've either rolled or blown engines in all of the prior ones...But we love them.


----------



## phattyduck (Jun 19, 2009)

You know you can swap the side the arm is on for that rack, right? It should make loading the bike on a lifted truck a little easier. :thumbsup:

-Charlie


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

phattyduck said:


> You know you can swap the side the arm is on for that rack, right? It should make loading the bike on a lifted truck a little easier. :thumbsup:
> 
> -Charlie


Yes, you can, but I haven't messed with them yet, just got the rack this last weekend from Craigslist.

I was thinking that it might also give me some peace of mind to have the arm on the outside of the bike so the bike couldn't accidentally fall off the side in a turn.


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

*2003 4X4 Dcab.*

Adventure Ready


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

msouthall669 said:


> Adventure Ready


Now I gotta figure out how to do that with my 4Runner. I guess I could mount the bikes on the hitch mount carrier, but now I gotta worry about the Thules on top getting in the way of my canoe...


----------



## Benster (Mar 16, 2006)

*2005 4Runner Sport Edition...*

So I've posted this vehicle before (with my Stumpy) but since I presume we're all Toyota aficionado's, I thought I'd offer a picture from Lake Tahoe this year. I cannot give enough praise for these trucks... For those that don't know, the snow this year was epic in Lake Tahoe. There was up to 3 feet of snow on some of the roads and white out conditions for almost 4 hours on the way back to San Diego along Highway 395 in February!! All this and not one single complaint or issue with the Runner (not even from the wife or 3 year old in the car seat).

I don't even have 4WD!!

Benster

:thumbsup:


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

w00t! I'll play along


----------



## 181picklz (Aug 5, 2009)

My 85'


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

Replacing my dearly departed sweetheart, Monique:










-Dan


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

There are some nice rides in here! I have a couple to post as soon as I get my post count above 10. Haha.


----------



## CornbredNE (Apr 18, 2011)

Replacing my dearly departed sweetheart, Monique:










-Dan[/QUOTE]

There sure are a lot of the 3rd Gen 4Runners lifted floating around here...gotta love them.


----------



## wrek (Jun 17, 2011)

Here's my 85 4runner sr5 on 33's. Still on stock suspension for now, I have a 4" lift I need to throw on when I get off my butt. Only 3,600 miles on a brand new motor.









Here's the commuter bike. Single speed Cinelli. I commute about 8 miles round trip per day, so I barely drive during the week.









Here's my toy I got rid of a couple months ago.
78 Landcruiser with a fuel injected Ford 351 and a c6 auto trans. Sitting on 36's.


----------

